# New Demolition Driver from Klein



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

It's about time. :thumbsup:


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Do not use on live circuits


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

It only took them 150 years to figure this out. :no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Did it really take Klein that long to figure out:

a) their screwdrivers were being abused

b) even under regular use their screwdrivers are junk

??


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Sign me up


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

thoenew said:


> Do not use on live circuits


Should I use my standard, non-insulated, driver on live circuits????

Now, which table leg did you prop up with that safety handbook?...........


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

..I guess Klein loosing their share of the screw driver market, because they produced junk screw drivers at Cadillac prices, finally changed their engineer standards?


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

That is the exact same demo driver by Stanley. I've had mine for about a year...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Voltage Hazard said:


> I love the part where it drives through steel.
> 
> http://www.kleintools.com/videos/klein-tools-demolition-screwdrivers


Cool...:thumbup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

So, Klein...  what tools do you use to open up a  knockout? I agree with Peter D. and tkb. Do they make an official knock out removal tool? No. What the  Klein? It actually took them this long?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> So, Klein...  what tools do you use to open up a  knockout? I agree with Peter D. and tkb. Do they make an official knock out removal tool? No. What the  Klein? It actually took them this long?


:blink:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Too little too late.

I already own a set of Wihas that I know will perform.

I'm not gonna go back to dumping money on Klein out of the hopes they've finally caught up.

-John


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

So will the tips on those screwdrivers not snap off when tightening...screws????


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow. They're screwdrivers. Get a grip.  :blink:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Seriously. I use every Klein driver I have to tighten lock nuts and break off knockouts. To this day I've never had one break. 

How hard are you guys banging on your screwdrivers? Get a small chisel already.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

jza said:


> Seriously. I use every Klein driver I have to tighten lock nuts and break off knockouts. To this day I've never had one break.
> 
> How hard are you guys banging on your screwdrivers? Get a small chisel already.



I agree!

It's just a gimmick to sell you some other tool, that you don't need.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Milwaukee has some already and so does Stanley.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Theriot said:


> Milwaukee has some already and so does Stanley.


Are those made in USA????


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jza said:


> ...How hard are you guys banging on your screwdrivers? Get a small chisel already.


 When I had Kleins I carried a 6" cold chisel just for that reason.

But I had several of their Philips and Robertson cam out after just a few months of use so I called it quits.

-John


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Why don't they just make all of their drivers as 'tough' as these ones? Except for the conductive cap on the back of the handle, that is just outright stupid.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I often end up snapping the shafts with Kliens drivers. Milawaukee has been taking some abuse so far.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Wow. They're screwdrivers. Get a grip.  :blink:


Forgive them Scott, they are all electricians which means they are misfits, oddballs and compulsively obsessive. :laughing:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Wow. They're screwdrivers. Get a grip.  :blink:


They've got one. Right on the end where they should be too. :jester:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> They've got one. Right on the end where they should be too. :jester:


 When I first saw the title of this thread, I thought Klein had entered a team into a Demolition Derby ! 

:laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Im sold.... bout time...


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

I know, how many years has it taken them to realize we use the screwdriver like a punch or chisel?? Reminds me of a set of Stanley (made in England, not CHINA!) chisels I bought a few years ago with the shaft all the way through the handle. Maybe I'll get one and see.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i used to work with a guy that purchased a stanley model of the same product, which has been out of st least 5 years. Was using it to change a live switch and couldn't figure out why he got shocked.:laughing:


----------



## 3197193 (Sep 28, 2008)

Had the stanley for 3 years it is only a chisel/beater. I dont think that the flat head has ever turned a screw....ever. concrete knockouts locknuts but never a screw. I am done with klein, dont know if ill ever buy klein again.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

I think Stanley makes the Klein screwdrivers. 
They are identical.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

So generally you guys are just looking for a slender 8 inch cold chisel with a screwdriver handle that can turn the occasional slotted screw? This tool needs to be reverse engineered from its application and made out of correctly tempered steel. I see no use for the phillips head "chisel drivers".


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm wondering if the steel shaft is any different from a standard Klein driver? Is this new steel throughout, or did they just put on a metal cap because we all just beat on the ends of the driver for knockouts? Is driving this into a pole for a bag holder standard use now, like in the video??


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Voltage Hazard said:


> I'm wondering if the steel shaft is any different from a standard Klein driver? Is this new steel throughout, or did they just put on a metal cap because we all just beat on the ends of the driver for knockouts? Is driving this into a pole for a bag holder standard use now, like in the video??


Never seen that, jus carry a few 16Ds to hang my stuff up, haha


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been using my Wera chisel drivers for months and have no complaints, how is Klein just coming out with these? The only klein's I have are strippers and 2 nut drivers and think i'll keep it that way.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

been using a free Ideal slotted I got in class as my beater. I told the tool rep that I would be using for that purpose only. He said if it ever breaks to come see him and he'd get me another. 

Its been a few months now and have been beating it to death especially with chiseling brick and and concrete. I thought it would have been toast within a week since it looks identical to kleins normal comfort grip drivers. 

I would certainly consider one of these if they are readily available locally if and when the Ideal breaks. If I have to order online though I might as well go Wera.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

thoenew said:


> Do not use on live circuits


One Word:
Scotchcoat


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I carry a 3/8 x 8 Klein screwdriver for this exact purpose LOL


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

chewy said:


> So generally you guys are just looking for a slender 8 inch cold chisel with a screwdriver handle that can turn the occasional slotted screw? This tool needs to be reverse engineered from its application and made out of correctly tempered steel. I see no use for the phillips head "chisel drivers".


Had some nail in anchors a while back that had philips nails. Made it easier to pound in the nails when they were inside a j-box.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Elec-Tech said:


> Had some nail in anchors a while back that had philips nails. Made it easier to pound in the nails when they were inside a j-box.


 
Got a picture? Is the phillips head just for getting them out?


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

chewy said:


> Got a picture? Is the phillips head just for getting them out?


I thought it maybe to get them out but I drove them in with one of the DeWalt demo drivers lol.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks like they are using the old style handle material again, I stopped buying their screwdrivers when they started using that rubbery crap a few years back.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I used a good klein screwdriver as a beater today, just to give me a reason to throw it away. I hope klein reps read these posts. Your products suck.


----------



## toolguy (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, In Illinois.


----------



## toolguy (Mar 24, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I often end up snapping the shafts with Kliens drivers. Milawaukee has been taking some abuse so far.


I think the Milwaukee screwdrivers are made in China or Taiwan.


----------



## toolguy (Mar 24, 2009)

tkb said:


> I think Stanley makes the Klein screwdrivers.
> They are identical.


They are made in Lincolnshire Illinois in a Klein factory.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

toolguy said:


> They are made in Lincolnshire Illinois in a Klein factory.


Since you work for Klein, can you pass on this message to the right people: your regular screwdrivers are junk. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

toolguy said:


> I think the Milwaukee screwdrivers are made in China or Taiwan.


They are made in Taiwan. I bought a set of them because I was fed up with the poor quality ones that you make.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

The video says.........

-Chipped handles and bent shafts.........then I think........_That's right my friend, that's Klein alright.:lol:_ 

Then they stress over and over the *Engineering* employed to produce this driver. When in fact, chisel drivers have been around for several years. It's not rocket science to cover a chisel with a screwdriver handle. :lol:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Josue said:


> The video says.........
> 
> -Chipped handles and bent shafts.........then I think........_That's right me friend, that's Klein alright.:lol:_ Notice my Irish accent:lol:
> 
> Then they stress over and over the *Engineering* employed to produce this driver. When in fact, chisel drivers have been around for several years. It's not rocket science to cover a chisel with a screwdriver handle. :lol:


The only people worse than the Mexicans are the Irish.  :laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> The only people worse than the Mexicans are the Irish.  :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


Why?...........:blink:

Sorry.......I meant NORTHERN Irish


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Since you work for Klein, can you pass on this message to the right people: your regular screwdrivers are junk. :thumbsup:


Their factory isn't to far from me. 
But I haven't had problems with their tools. 
I just don't abuse them. 
Their screwdrivers aren't any better or worse then most others. 

The best beater screwdriver I have ever used was a large one from Ace hardware. Can't kill that thing.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> But I haven't had problems with their tools.
> I just don't abuse them.
> Their screwdrivers aren't any better or worse then most others.


I don't abuse them either. But Klein markets itself as a professional brand for tradesmen, so I have higher expectations of their products than I do from Sears, Husky, etc. It's disappointing when the tips on their screwdrivers wear out with a few months of use. 

I have nothing but praise for their pliers, but their screwdrivers leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I don't abuse them either. But Klein markets itself as a professional brand for tradesmen, so I have higher expectations of their products than I do from Sears, Husky, etc. It's disappointing when the tips on their screwdrivers wear out with a few months of use.
> 
> I have nothing but praise for their pliers, but their screwdrivers leave a lot to be desired.


Ok, I finally bought a set of their screwdrivers a few weeks ago. I'll see how they hold up. The rubber grips feel good if nothing else. 
I've been using craftsman all these years because of the return ability. 

Only once, my first pair of linemen's did I have problems. I cut a 1/4-20 quick bolt and sheared half the head off... Should have kept them as a trophy.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I buy screwdrivers regularly. I get Klein and Greenlee. When one set wears I use the other when I need a good screwdriver. They are different colors so I don't mistakenly beat up the good ones


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I don't abuse them either. But Klein markets itself as a professional brand for tradesmen, so I have higher expectations of their products than I do from Sears, Husky, etc. It's disappointing when the tips on their screwdrivers wear out with a few months of use.
> 
> I have nothing but praise for their pliers, but their screwdrivers leave a lot to be desired.


I have their "journeyman" drivers and they've all held up quite well. I should takes some pictures of the tips. I've had them over a year now.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

I've mostly been very happy with my Klien screwdrivers. I got in the trade in 2005 and am still using all the same ones with the exception of the red Robertson, which we use a lot more of here in Canada. The first one was great and lasted many years, the second one not so good and was my only disappointment. My current one is about a year old with the 'new improved' tip and it is a marked improvment over the previous one. 

I also think that the quality of the screws comes into play especially with Roberston, with the crap screws they make now the driver often only can be partially inserted and it tends to round off slightly when it slips. This is where the poor quality chinese pot metal of the screws is actually a benefit, it doesn't hurt the driver too much, but it adds up over time.

I don't use my drivers to tighten locknuts or as a chisel very often though, I have a beater slot driver for that.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

i pay literally no mind to my klein drivers. a screwdriver is a screwdriver as far as i'm concerned and when i break or lose one i just buy another one. as far as i know some fancy german laser tip screwdriver isnt going to remove a cover or sink a set screw any faster than your dads craftsman


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

D-Bo said:


> i pay literally no mind to my klein drivers. a screwdriver is a screwdriver as far as i'm concerned and when i break or lose one i just buy another one. as far as i know some fancy german laser tip screwdriver isnt going to remove a cover or sink a set screw any faster than your dads craftsman


Would you be okay with shelling out $12 every 3 weeks for an absolutely essential screwdriver?

That's roughly how long my Klein squares would last. I have nearly a dozen with rounded tips.

Routinely having to find the time to go to a wholesaler during business hours and warranty a tool is a pain in the ass I don't need. The Greenlee driver I just replaced with Weras lasted me 4 years by comparison.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Would you be okay with shelling out $12 every 3 weeks for an absolutely essential screwdriver?
> 
> That's roughly how long my Klein squares would last. I have nearly a dozen with rounded tips.
> 
> Routinely having to find the time to go to a wholesaler during business hours and warranty a tool is a pain in the ass I don't need. The Greenlee driver I just replaced with Weras lasted me 4 years by comparison.


i have heard yall use the square drives on everything up there but if i was running though any driver every three weeks consistently i'd probably look at my technique. i've kept several straight screwdrivers for 2+ years and that thing is literally glued to my hand 5 days a week. i am sorry for your misfortune


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

D-Bo said:


> i have heard yall use the square drives on everything up there but if i was running though any driver every three weeks consistently i'd probably look at my technique. i've kept several straight screwdrivers for 2+ years and that thing is literally glued to my hand 5 days a week. i am sorry for your misfortune


It's not just me - for a period, everybody was replacing them monthly. The problem is one or more edges would become rounded and then the driver would start camming out all the time when you wanted to torque something down tight.

Having the driver tip fly off into the wild blue yonder is undesirable when you're in a live panel tightening breaker screws.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

*Speaking of adding a handle to your fav chizzel ;P*

Found the "dominator" scraper at orange smockman's:

Has really reduced the number of tools I was carrying for black iron and cinder block demolition. Perfect size for tightening plugs on cast boxes. Haven't tried to use it to cold chisel plate yet but for the price I'm actually in shock at the edge it has held given the number of rebar / brick tie cinder block walls and nail embedded timbers we have torn through together...

Hope orange keeps stocking them for a cold day when I do manage to shatter the "scraper".

Looks like they have some bigger ones, for doing real work.

Can you pass me that chizzel my :whistling2:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

markore said:


> Found the "dominator" scraper at orange smockman's:
> 
> Has really reduced the number of tools I was carrying for black iron and cinder block demolition. Perfect size for tightening plugs on cast boxes. Haven't tried to use it to cold chisel plate yet but for the price I'm actually in shock at the edge it has held given the number of rebar / brick tie cinder block walls and nail embedded timbers we have torn through together...
> 
> ...


That looks like it would be usefull.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

*Amazon has a 4 pack*

Went looking for a picture to post in here to show the hammer end "not insulated" etc and found two 4 piece sets on amazon:

Mayhew 60001 4 Piece Dominator Carbon Scraper Set
(The one orange sells for $15 is the second smallest size in the picture)

Mayhew 60004 Dominator Angled Scraper Set, 4-Piece
This set appears to be different then the 3 piece set at orange which are long straight bladed. So that makes a total of 4 short "scrapers", 3 "pry bars" and 4 angled long "scrapers"? Anybody tried any of the longer ones?

And before someone loses and eye in all of this; Can someone who actually understands metallurgy or has good safety technique for cold chisel metalworking post a safety warning against hammering using masons hammers and the advantages to having a drilling/engineers hammer etc. (striking two hardened or carbon metals together is always bad riiiight?)


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

markore said:


> Went looking for a picture to post in here to show the hammer end "not insulated" etc and found two 4 piece sets on amazon:
> 
> Mayhew 60001 4 Piece Dominator Carbon Scraper Set
> (The one orange sells for $15 is the second smallest size in the picture)
> ...


I use a 32oz framer for everything unless I need 4lb mini sledge. My cold chisels mushroom at the end nicely, Im not too worried about shrapnel.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

markore said:


> Found the "dominator" scraper at orange smockman's:
> 
> Has really reduced the number of tools I was carrying for black iron and cinder block demolition. Perfect size for tightening plugs on cast boxes. Haven't tried to use it to cold chisel plate yet but for the price I'm actually in shock at the edge it has held given the number of rebar / brick tie cinder block walls and nail embedded timbers we have torn through together...
> 
> ...


 

Chizzel ? Snoop Dog (Lion)! Is that you ? 

Are you really one of us ? :laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

user4818 said:


> It's about time. :thumbsup:


...until someone forgets and uses it to terminate to a live screw


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

The Milwaukee's with the metal end cap are not continuous from shaft to cap. That is the first thing I checked when I got them home.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

360max said:


> ...until someone forgets and uses it to terminate to a live screw


exactly! this is NOT an electrician's tool. why not just use better metallurgy on the regular screwdrivers? a screwdriver with a metal cap on the end does not belong in an electrician's pouch.

whoever said something to the effect of "what tool do you use to remove knockouts?" is exactly right. no electrician is putting an extra tool in their pouch for knockouts. an electrician's screwdriver should be made to take this use. if they want to call removing KO's "abuse", they can suck it. 

i do not want a new tool. just make regular screwdrivers that can take our work.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Pompadour said:


> exactly! this is NOT an electrician's tool. why not just use better metallurgy on the regular screwdrivers? a screwdriver with a metal cap on the end does not belong in an electrician's pouch.
> 
> whoever said something to the effect of "what tool do you use to remove knockouts?" is exactly right. no electrician is putting an extra tool in their pouch for knockouts. an electrician's screwdriver should be made to take this use.
> 
> i do not want a new tool. just make regular screwdrivers that can take our work.


Then buy Wiha.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

chewy... my wiha are sitting in my garage. the sizes of wiha screwdrivers, other than phillips, suck for electrical work. as long as our fittings are SAE, wiha is a concession.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

the Kleins are perfect sizes for our work.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought one. Broke the tip off on day two... They did warranty it tho.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've had one since they first came out. It's holding up great. I like the fact it's longer and the handle feels tougher then the Stanley demo drivers.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

360max said:


> ...until someone forgets and uses it to terminate to a live screw


Then they're not qualified to do this kind of work and will be promptly reminded of why.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Pompadour said:


> chewy... my wiha are sitting in my garage. the sizes of wiha screwdrivers, other than phillips, suck for electrical work. as long as our fittings are SAE, wiha is a concession.


Put the end on a bench grinder, redressing them to your size might work for you.


----------



## Bill_518 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is a good method or not but whenever I have to knockout a hole I use my needle nose pliers or just pick a nail up off the ground and use that instead of my screwdrivers.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

I love how Klein has the balls to show their own tools beat to hell after using them on what i would consider normal use. Unreal. I dont use the cap style driver for the obvious reasons stated above. You would think that Klein (self proclaimed masters of the universe) would come out with a non~conductive material for the shaft!!!! Well still better then anything Wiha puts out. LOL


----------



## Electro-Welder (Feb 22, 2012)

How do some of you guys wear out your screwdrivers so damn fast? I've had the same set of Mastercraft screwdrivers for almost 3 years and I've yet to wreck one. I have some Klien ones as well cause I want to be cool too but I don't understand how you can break them with regular use. Maybe I'm one of the few tradesmen out there that respects and cares for his tools.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Electro-Welder said:


> How do some of you guys wear out your screwdrivers so damn fast?...Maybe I'm one of the few tradesmen out there that respects and cares for his tools.


 I gotta admit, I was hell on my Klein #2 Robertson drivers, so I can see why they rounded out: Even though I knew better, I just kept right on putting them in Robertson screw heads and turning them with my hand. :whistling2:

-John


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

TGGT said:


> Then they're not qualified to do this kind of work and will be promptly reminded of why.


 Klein should make better screwdrivers, poor quality and pricing is why they lost the lions share of the market.


----------



## Bill_518 (Oct 30, 2012)

So in place of a "beater screwdriver" I bought myself a 4$ stanley chizzel from curtis lumber today. I'll let you know how it goes. Considering that it's only 25% the cost of the demolition driver it seemed like the better option for me when I already have insulated screwdrivers.

not a bad pickup for pocket change


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Electro-Welder said:


> How do some of you guys wear out your screwdrivers so damn fast? I've had the same set of Mastercraft screwdrivers for almost 3 years and I've yet to wreck one. I have some Klien ones as well cause I want to be cool too but I don't understand how you can break them with regular use. Maybe I'm one of the few tradesmen out there that respects and cares for his tools.


Some of us turn more heavy duty screws then receptacle, switch and plate screws. I wear a lot of #3 and #2 phillips tips out on stainless hardware. I go through 1/8" flatheads like crazy too cause of the sheer number of terminal block connections I do too.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

*#6 and #8 Square Robertson Recommendation?*

I'm liking the Milwaukee and Bosch Flats with the friction tip, but the M. set doesn't come with Robertson's and the Bosch R2D tip doesn't fit securely inside cabinets. Any recommended favorite Robertson's square #6 and #8's?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

markore said:


> I'm liking the Milwaukee and Bosch Flats with the friction tip, but the M. set doesn't come with Robertson's and the Bosch R2D tip doesn't fit securely inside cabinets. Any recommended favorite Robertson's square #6 and #8's?


Felo make the best #2 square in my opinion.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

I like the long shaft #2 square from klein for tighening neutrals( instead of bustin my knuckles against the can!


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

I've already got too many flatheads in my pouch!


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

That screwdriver is not new been around for few months. I would never buy one as it is conductive all the way through. Use a cole chisel or demolition hammer with chisel tip.


----------

